Ask HN: Is Whiskey good for your heart? - cvaidya1986
======
_Schizotypy
absolutely not
[https://www.physiology.org/doi/full/10.1152/ajpheart.00480.2...](https://www.physiology.org/doi/full/10.1152/ajpheart.00480.2006)

[https://heart.bmj.com/content/heartjnl/69/3/197.full.pdf](https://heart.bmj.com/content/heartjnl/69/3/197.full.pdf)

~~~
cvaidya1986
[https://www.forbes.com/sites/felipeschrieberg/2017/06/30/5-r...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/felipeschrieberg/2017/06/30/5-reasons-
drinking-whisky-is-healthy-for-you/)

What about this?

~~~
_Schizotypy
that article is a joke, alcohol prevents cancer? that's laughable considering
it's a known and accepted carcinogen

[https://www.cancer.gov/about-cancer/causes-
prevention/risk/a...](https://www.cancer.gov/about-cancer/causes-
prevention/risk/alcohol/alcohol-fact-sheet)

[https://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/824237](https://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/824237)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alcohol_and_cancer](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alcohol_and_cancer)

I don't think forbes is qualified to report on medical issues, considering
they're a business publication and alcohol sales/production is a MASSIVE
business

------
pssflops
Personally speaking, it makes me listen to my heart more intensely. I often
get into heated arguments or fights because of whiskey.

~~~
_Schizotypy
Your heart doesn't "say" anything. It is a pump.

~~~
cvaidya1986
It does if one listens really intently.

~~~
_Schizotypy
I don't think you understand what a heart is

Here's a helpful reference: [https://www.webmd.com/heart/picture-of-the-
heart#1](https://www.webmd.com/heart/picture-of-the-heart#1)

~~~
cvaidya1986
Can you also point me to a diagram of your consciousness.

~~~
_Schizotypy
consciousness is an emergent property of the network created by the brain

~~~
cvaidya1986
Wow I guess you must be working on general AI then? Any release date of your
first prototype?

------
_Schizotypy
Be skeptical of studies saying that alcohol has benefits, many of them are
heavily funded by companies that produce alcohol. Similar tactics were used by
tobacco companies.

[https://www.nytimes.com/2018/06/15/health/alcohol-nih-
drinki...](https://www.nytimes.com/2018/06/15/health/alcohol-nih-
drinking.html)

------
cvaidya1986
Also, America’s oldest veteran at 112 drinks whiskey daily.
[https://www.elitedaily.com/news/richard-overton-oldest-
veter...](https://www.elitedaily.com/news/richard-overton-oldest-veteran-
whiskey/1782235)

~~~
_Schizotypy
"I'm not dead yet so death must be a myth"

------
cvaidya1986
[https://www.livestrong.com/article/478294-the-health-
benefit...](https://www.livestrong.com/article/478294-the-health-benefits-of-
whiskey/)

Articles such as these have me thinking.

~~~
_Schizotypy
Maybe you should think twice

[https://www.cancer.gov/about-cancer/causes-
prevention/risk/a...](https://www.cancer.gov/about-cancer/causes-
prevention/risk/alcohol/alcohol-fact-sheet)

~~~
cvaidya1986
[http://www.mind.uci.edu/research-studies/90plus-
study/](http://www.mind.uci.edu/research-studies/90plus-study/)

What about this?

~~~
_Schizotypy
correlation does not equal causation there are well known biochemical
mechanisms of ethanol doing damage to cells and DNA

------
brianolson
No, but is often taken to relieve heartache.

------
onion2k
How much whiskey?

~~~
_Schizotypy
[https://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/824237](https://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/824237)

